
Gigapixel Cameras Create Highly Revealing Snapshots - apu
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=gigapixel-camera-revealed&print=true
======
apu
This is a nice article about some recent work from my research lab. I'd be
happy to (try to) answer any questions people have.

~~~
jcr
> each design relies on a ball-shaped lens

I probably just need to be thwacked with a clue stick, but what do they mean
by a "ball-shaped lens" ?

Might be ironic, but are there any pictures of the prototypes?

~~~
apu
There's a slideshow linked from the bottom of the 2nd page (bad placement,
IMO). Here's a direct link:
[http://www.scientificamerican.com/slideshow.cfm?id=gigapixel...](http://www.scientificamerican.com/slideshow.cfm?id=gigapixel-
camera-revealed)

~~~
jcr
That's some amazing stuff. Thanks for posting.

I was curious if you're using off-the-shelf sensors or if you're using your
own custom sensors?

